# sc2400



## ricster (Jun 21, 2009)

Would a yanmar diesel sc2400 be overkill to have for 1 acre property? I currenty have a 2130 cub i bought 14 years ago and has 375 hours on it. I went to get an oil filter at my cub store and saw the new yanmar cub. I fell in love with the unit. It is expensive...I would only need the cutting deck and the snow thrower and they said 16k. What do you guys think? Should I save my money and stick with what I have or go into the sc2400 or maybe go to a 3200?


----------

